
Low Profile MacBook Keyboards – More Usable? - curiouslyme
It took quite many many hours of use, but it seems like the new low profile MacBook keyboard is finally feeling more usable to me than the old &quot;deep&quot; style!<p>Still comparing 13&quot; model vs. 12&quot; model for keyboard usability.<p>Curious if anybody else out there has feelings on this matter after quite a lot of hands on use?
======
davelnewton
I'm having a difficult time getting used to the new MBP keyboard. Part of the
problem is that my work MBP isn't the new one, and the Magic Keyboards aren't
the new ones--so I only use it when I'm on the personal MBP away from the
desk.

I haven't been able to quantify/qualify my main issue with it; it's probably
the similarity to old-school membrane chiclet keyboards but with real keys.

